# Beachin'



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

I haven't posted any beach photos in a while. It was such a HOT day that I actually went in for a dip. Best of all, the sun was co-operating for once.....I swear every time I grab the camera and the dogs for some good beach shots, the clouds appear out of nowhere!

Miss Kai






Ari






Sporting a red beard because he bit his tongue


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

I want to live where you live!! Just gorgeous. Will trade you for some nice cold, wet snow................ lol.


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

Layla is turning out to be quite the little swimmer! Today she went in all by herself!






Some fun ones of the gang



Dang clouds....


This one cracks me up....Layla is such a clown


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

twoisplenty said:


> I want to live where you live!! Just gorgeous. Will trade you for some nice cold, wet snow................ lol.



Can I come too? :biggrin:


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

twoisplenty said:


> I want to live where you live!! Just gorgeous. Will trade you for some nice cold, wet snow................ lol.



Ummmm....no thanks haha. It would have been nice to have a "winter" this year though....... but for me that means 65 and sunny haha.


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

IslandPaws4Raw said:


> Ummmm....no thanks haha. It would have been nice to have a "winter" this year though....... but for me that means 65 and sunny haha.



On behalf of myself and all Canadians, I would like to cordially invite you to BITE ME at your earliest convenience. Sincerely, BoxerParty.

:wink:


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

BoxerParty said:


> On behalf of myself and all Canadians, I would like to cordially invite you to BITE ME at your earliest convenience. Sincerely, BoxerParty.
> 
> :wink:


:canada::smow::violin:eace::lol:

You just caused me to spray my drink all over the computer!


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

wow wow wow! beautiful pics! and such cute pups! i too would LOVE to be where you are right now! i hate this cold weather!!!


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Well, I, for one, would like to thank you for a visual, virtual mind vacation :smile:


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

Just gorgeous!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I HATE you.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> I HATE you.


X2

Love how posting pics of the dogs lead to everyone hating on you for where you live.


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

Awww! Not you too Penny! :hat: I think I'll go hide in the corner for a while :wink:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

you are a super duper photographer. 

I'm not even commenting on the location. I didn't open this for a long time because it's so cold and windy here today I knew it would make me jealous.


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

New Rule: IslandPaws is ONLY allowed to post photos taken inside in shadowy corners. :wink:


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

xellil said:


> you are a super duper photographer.





> DeekenDog
> 
> Just gorgeous!





> NewYorkDogue
> 
> Well, I, for one, would like to thank you for a visual, virtual mind vacation





> xchairity_casex
> 
> wow wow wow! beautiful pics! and such cute pups! i too would LOVE to be where you are right now! i hate this cold weather!!!


Thanks guys! All fun and games!


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

BoxerParty said:


> New Rule: IslandPaws is ONLY allowed to post photos taken inside in shadowy corners. :wink:


I think my SIL needs to hide you away in her luggage when she comes to visit in a few weeks :wink:


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

IslandPaws4Raw said:


> I think my SIL needs to hide you away in her luggage when she comes to visit in a few weeks :wink:



Um, YES PLEASE.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Just gorgeous...I love it. Bet those dogs love it more than anything! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

BoxerParty said:


> New Rule: IslandPaws is ONLY allowed to post photos taken inside in shadowy corners. :wink:


LOL!!! :tongue:


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

I always love looking at your photos, the scenery is amazing, so jealous of the blue blue water!!!!! The sand is so pretty too *tear*


----------



## chewice (Jan 1, 2012)

MollyWoppy said:


> I HATE you.


x3

let me go get my crap camera and take pictures of snot-sicles while we play ...how fast can you pee and run back inside.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

All you crazy people complaining about the snow...just send it to me!!! I love the beach and the sun but I really wish we had the 4 seasons instead of skipping winter and going straight from fall to spring. :tongue:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm starting a movement to boycott your threads. 
It's not fair, beautiful deserted beaches, warmth, scenery, dogs having an absolute ball, and, and, great photography. What is there not to hate?


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

All the hatin' worked you guys! Today it's windy, cloudy and it may just rain on my little parade.....THANKS A LOT!!!!!! :hand:


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

IslandPaws4Raw said:


> All the hatin' worked you guys! Today it's windy, cloudy and it may just rain on my little parade.....THANKS A LOT!!!!!! :hand:


I bet its still beautiful there when its gloomy...


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

IslandPaws4Raw said:


> All the hatin' worked you guys! Today it's windy, cloudy and it may just rain on my little parade.....THANKS A LOT!!!!!! :hand:


You are SO welcome!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Love the pictures!


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh man!! I love in a fairly beautiful place, climate wise, but GOSH I wish we had beaches like that!! I'd be happy to have the high prices for raw meat if it meant I lived in Paradise too!!

And, as always, your pups are stunning... I'm thinking "water dogs" month of the calendar?? lol

My favourite (I'm SO glad you kept her!)


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

Those photos are amazing, and not just because of the backdrop! 

I too am very jealous of where you live, I grew up in rainy Western Washington, outside of Seattle so we didnt just get the rain, we got the wind too!


----------

